# Would this be a good motor?



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

RustyH said:


> I've got an 81 Honda Civic Wagon, manual transmission.
> 
> Would this be a good motor for an electronic conversion?
> 
> ...


It good deal, those motor are nice and strong. Can you post some pic please.


----------



## RustyH (Aug 1, 2011)

albano said:


> It good deal, those motor are nice and strong. Can you post some pic please.


I'll give this a try. I am brand new to this so I have no idea if this is too much motor or not enough. I was planning on going lithum batteries for longevity and weight and other than that, I'm still in the learning process.


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

RustyH said:


> I'll give this a try. I am brand new to this so I have no idea if this is too much motor or not enough. I was planning on going lithum batteries for longevity and weight and other than that, I'm still in the learning process.


Those are pump motors. It will be a bit difficult as it is only one direction. You need a bit of modification on the shaft. Sorry I would keep on searching for other motor.


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

Here's a better motor for your conversion:

http://www.go-ev.com/PDFs/002_05_04_WarP_9_Sales_Sheet.pdf

But of course...it all depends on what you want. If you want a car that can drive on the freeways and such, then a Warp9 should be the minimum that you use.

corbin


----------



## wguinon (Sep 26, 2010)

It looks like only two terminals are brought out so I guess the field and armature are internally tied together. This means uni-directional rotation unless the internally tied armature and field connections can be brought out. How difficult would this be?
The output is a female spline. Maybe a flange bearing could mount on the face of the motor and support a male spline for output.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

The motors are pump motors and only one direction and a female spline. GE motors are excellent motors but get the large 9" series if you can find one or a warp9. You don't want the pump motors. You want the drive motors. The big guys.

Pete


----------

